# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο για Samsung LT24E310EW

## eniac22

Πού μπορω να βρω τροφοδοτικο για το Monitor-tv  LT24E310EW εκτός απο αντ/πεια ( το κόστος στην αν/πεια είναι περίπου το μισό της αξίας της καινούργιας)

----------


## johnkou

Αν δεν κανω λαθος θελει τροφοδοτικο 14v αν και νομιζω οτι δουλευει και με 12,αρα ειτε παραγγελνεις απο εξωτερικο με κανα 20ρικο ή πας σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα ανταλλακτικα και ρωτας.Παρε τηλ εδω και ρωτησε οτι κανουν και αυτο https://www.mobiletrade.gr/%CF%80%CE...-pt-135-detail

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.techaway.gr/index.php?ro...roduct_id=5397

----------

